# gilson help



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

1850 Gilson Manufacturing was started by Theodore Gilson. He started a foundry in Port Washington WI. and produced plows and threshing machines. 
1897 John Gilson invents the adjustable office chairs. The company held about 150 patents rights, producing a vast assortment of products. 
1900 to 1906 Somewhere in this time the Gilson company was lured to Guelph, Ontario, Canada. The company was incorporated in 1906. Gilson was allready specializing in gasoline engines by this time, adopting the slogan "Goes Like Sixty". 
1906 to 1910's Production of engines continued with the smaller portables nicked named "Johnny on the Spot". The larger stationary units were "Big Gilson's". Models went up to the 40 hp range. Silage cutters and blowers were a popular use for these engines. Gilson partnered with Papec Machine Co. to produce the Hylo Silo product line. 
1919 Gilson introduced it's Dixie Ace line.It was rated as a 11-20 tractor. 
1920-1921 The Gilson Guelph tractor is offered in an 11-20, 12-25 and a 15-30 rating 
1922 Gilson gets out of the tractor business after building only around 100 or so units. But continued producing an assortment of other products. 


from this info it says gilson only make 100 units the gilson l have is it worth more it l restore it yes no


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think there were two different gilson companies. Not sure but I think I read that somewhere in the bolens history. Bolens and Gilson were partners in 1850 and split up later on. I think one gilson company remained in the tractor business at least into the 1960's. Try a search for gilson or bolens I think that's where I read this.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

Here's a manual you might be interested in.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2389787049&category=42229

Greg


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks did not c the ser number but o well l still mite bid


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

bye bye small gilson aka little pete will be leaveing me to got to a new home      l will miss that thing l don't know whats with me but l will miss it a lot  :whine:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

you sold it?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well some what l traded it 4 a aills


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jbetts,

How about some pics of the Allis?

Greg


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Jbettyboy did ya get pictures of the allis?
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's been to wet and to lazy lol but don't worry l will


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

does that allis run? I forgot if you told us or not lol.
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yes needs some work the pump needs work 

there is the close pics l could get :tractorsm lol :furious: :furious:


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

old149 here
Has anyone ever built a puller from a gilson with the 16 hp briggs and stratton engine 
THANK You old149


----------

